# Free replacement meters, Batteries etc at Friends for Life at Abbotts Diabetes Care



## Dizzydi (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi All,

Not sure if this is common knowledge or not amongs us Diabetics. 

As a member of Friends for Life you can look forward to a superior level of care and service.At Abbott Diabetes Care we are committed to helping you manage your diabetes better and our Friends for Life commitment entitles you to Free help and advice from our Customer Care Line, Free replacement product: meter, lancing device and batteries. Free monitoring support: download cable and software and free educational materials: regular magazine, informative booklets and website. 

http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 12, 2010)

I've had batteries before, and get the magazine, which is ok for a 5 minutes read. 
always had good service from Abbott


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

Im a member of circle for life and get the free gear ty Di i also get the mag


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

All the meter manufacturers supply batteries, control solution and any other consumables, plus replacement meters free of charge.

It's their way of keeping you tied into their brand and your prescription for their test strips each month.

I've used a couple of manufacturers, not Abbot and have always had first class service, often cables should be charged but the agents will usually send one free. The same with upgrades to meters for new features, perhaps a tenner, usually they 'manage' to loose one for gratis.

Reassuring to know someone in this world looks after their customers on an on-going basis.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 12, 2010)

my cable came for my meter today. cant be bothered to try it the now though lol 

will do tommorow


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 12, 2010)

I really want an optimum exceed for the ketones testing. If I phoned them would they send one?


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 12, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> I really want an optimum exceed for the ketones testing. If I phoned them would they send one?



thats the meter i have and i love it for the ketone testing cause you can detect ketones earlier with blood than with urine.

im sure they would....

i phoned with my faulty freestyle one and they sent me out the optium one which is so much better.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 12, 2010)

just tryed to set up the cable but they have sent me the wrong one...

fun fun fun...


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> just tryed to set up the cable but they have sent me the wrong one...
> 
> fun fun fun...


 

Tell them you want your money back


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

So if i wanted i could ring and get another meter or does they have to be something wrong with my current one?


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 12, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Tell them you want your money back



haha lol if you dont ask you dont get eh


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> haha lol if you dont ask you dont get eh


 
Worth a shot


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> So if i wanted i could ring and get another meter or does they have to be something wrong with my current one?



im not sure but all u can do is try


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> im not sure but all u can do is try



ive only ever rang them once and that was to send me solution


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> ive only ever rang them once and that was to send me solution



all you can do is phone and see what they say but im sure they would give you a free one if you say you would like to do ketone testing and your current meter doesnt do that then they might think it will be a good idea to give u the optium one so u can ketone test.


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> all you can do is phone and see what they say but im sure they would give you a free one if you say you would like to do ketone testing and your current meter doesnt do that then they might think it will be a good idea to give u the optium one so u can ketone test.



thanks loz will do it tomoz


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> thanks loz will do it tomoz



no worries my dear 

let me know how you get on


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> no worries my dear
> 
> let me know how you get on



i sure will dear xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> i sure will dear xx



I doubt if your doctor would prescribe ketone testing strips Steff. They're much more expensive than ordinary strips and Type 2s don't have the same risks of ketones as insulin users.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I doubt if your doctor would prescribe ketone testing strips Steff. They're much more expensive than ordinary strips and Type 2s don't have the same risks of ketones as insulin users.



yeah thats true


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

i wanted the other style freestyle tbh not the optium so think i be ok


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 13, 2010)

If it's an upgrade then they usually encourage you to upgrade to worth giving them a ring.


----------



## NiVZ (Jan 13, 2010)

@LittleMissLoz - My brother has the Optium Xceed and thought they sent him the wrong cable, but it turns out the cable plugs into the bit where the blood/ketone test strips go.  Just wondered if you'd tried that?

I'm still waiting impatiently for the Bayer Contour USB 

NiVZ


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 13, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> I'm still waiting impatiently for the Bayer Contour USB
> 
> NiVZ



me too! I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed that meter, just because its SO PRETTY!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 13, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> @LittleMissLoz - My brother has the Optium Xceed and thought they sent him the wrong cable, but it turns out the cable plugs into the bit where the blood/ketone test strips go.  Just wondered if you'd tried that?
> 
> I'm still waiting impatiently for the Bayer Contour USB
> 
> NiVZ



the bit i got had a round end on it so it needs to be square to go in, but i got a phone call today sayin that they have sent me the wrong one so the new one is getting sent out


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 13, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> @LittleMissLoz - My brother has the Optium Xceed and thought they sent him the wrong cable, but it turns out the cable plugs into the bit where the blood/ketone test strips go.  Just wondered if you'd tried that?
> 
> I'm still waiting impatiently for the Bayer Contour USB
> 
> NiVZ



Have you not got it yet?? It's good I highly recommend it

 Don't worry I haven't either, although I am tempted to ring a mate who's got mates in the US!!


----------



## NiVZ (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello,

Nice wind up Rossi  I've signed up for every method of communication so I'll hear about the USB meter as soon as it's out 

I noticed that Bayer have made their MAC software available for download again.  If any of you MAC users have a Bayer meter, just go and join the Bayer US site and you can get the software for free.

Register on this page and then click the "WinGlucoFacts Deluxe" link on the left hand side.

You can choose to download either the WINDOWS or MAC version.

http://www.simplewins.com/site/Adults/Monitor

NiVZ


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 15, 2010)

just got hold of an optimum exceed from them. They said if i was only going to use it for ketone testing then i'd have to pay...so i was like... er...i'll use it for blood too?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Nice wind up Rossi  I've signed up for every method of communication so I'll hear about the USB meter as soon as it's out
> 
> ...



No problem mate, it keeps me going!!

Cheers for the nod on mac software lets see if it actually works!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> the bit i got had a round end on it so it needs to be square to go in, but i got a phone call today sayin that they have sent me the wrong one so the new one is getting sent out



I hope you can use it when you get it.  We got the right cable, but it turns out the software doesn't work on Vista.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> I hope you can use it when you get it.  We got the right cable, but it turns out the software doesn't work on Vista.



oh dear i have vista... we shall see what happens, fingers crossed


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2010)

I still aint rang im to scared


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 15, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I still aint rang im to scared



Lol what u like 

i hate phoning different places like hospitals or banks or somethin cause i always get muddled up with what im sayin. it never comes out the way i want it too


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Lol what u like
> 
> i hate phoning different places like hospitals or banks or somethin cause i always get muddled up with what im sayin. it never comes out the way i want it too



I just dont wanna get told no


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 15, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I just dont wanna get told no



Lol well you will never know if you dont phone so go on i dare ya


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Lol well you will never know if you dont phone so go on i dare ya



Ill get my nan to ring as me she has passed herself off for 27 loads of times.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 15, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Ill get my nan to ring as me she has passed herself off for 27 loads of times.



hehe sneaky


----------



## NiVZ (Jan 16, 2010)

Kei said:


> I hope you can use it when you get it.  We got the right cable, but it turns out the software doesn't work on Vista.



I'm still busy trying to write my own meter software.  I figured out the One Touch Ultra Easy, and am about 90% of the way there with the One Touch Ultra Smart.  If I get that working, the Optium Xceed is next., unless the Bayer USB is released first cos it will get to jump the queue 

However, even with my own program, you still need to have the manufacturers cable driver installed so if thats the problem with Vista then the no software will work with it 

[EDIT] Abbot's website says it should work with Vista.  Check the Co-Pilot System Requirements here:

http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/inspired-products/optium-xceed/downloads/faqs


NiVZ


----------



## NiVZ (Jan 16, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> No problem mate, it keeps me going!!
> 
> Cheers for the nod on mac software lets see if it actually works!!



No worries.  Be interested to know if the MAC software works.  The WinGlucoFacts Deluxe software is supposed to support all the current Bayer meters.

NiVZ


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> [EDIT] Abbot's website says it should work with Vista.  Check the Co-Pilot System Requirements here:
> 
> http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/inspired-products/optium-xceed/downloads/faqs
> 
> ...



Ooo!  Maybe they've changed it since we got our cable?  Will have a look.

EDIT - Well, it says they've changed it to work with Vista now, but I still can't install it on our PC.  :-(  I can download it and start installing it, but it won't complete, and doesn't give a clear reason why.  :-(


----------

